# Secure Toy Poodle Harness Advice



## Sue.I (10 mo ago)

Hi!

I have a 9 month old toy poodle, Pippa. She's 2.5kg, her neck is 18cm and her chest is 30cm. Her height is about 27cm. Her coat is super fine and soft, so she gets matted very easily.

I'm really struggling finding a harness that fits her and doesn't mat her fur terribly. If they fit around her chest they are massive around her neck, and if they fit around her neck they don't do up around her chest. The Perfect Fit harnesses do exactly what they say, but the fleece leaves her badly matted.

The last harness I tried fitted her well but came off twice whilst she was playing with another dog in the park. I'll never be using that again!

Can anyone recommend anything please? All advice and recommendations very welcome! 

Thanks, Sue & Pippa


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't leave the harnesses on my toys indoors, I use Dexdog on my 8 1/2 pound girl and Pawtitas on my 6 pound boy


----------



## Sue.I (10 mo ago)

twyla said:


> I don't leave the harnesses on my toys indoors, I use Dexdog on my 8 1/2 pound girl and Pawtitas on my 6 pound boy


Thanks Twyla. 

It was a Pawtitas that Pippa got out of! The recycled reflective one. I liked it because it didn't mat her fur at all, and it was really adjustable. I thought it fitted her really well but apparently not. Which one do you use? I think the brand is great as it fits nicely. I'd just like one that stays on her!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Maybe add a martingale as a backup for safety (and your peace of mind). Amazon.com
See last 2 pictures in ad. You'll need to find (or fabricate) a smaller one though.


----------



## Sue.I (10 mo ago)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Maybe add a martingale as a backup for safety (and your peace of mind). Amazon.com
> See last 2 pictures in ad. You'll need to find (or fabricate) a smaller one though.


Oooh I've never heard of these! Thank you! Will definitely get one.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Here's a smaller one.
Gentle Creatures Collar Companion - Mini - Small Dogs Collar Backup Clip for Dog Harness, Prong Collar, Pinch Collar, Gentle Lead - Double Ended Backup Clasp - Harness to Collar Safety Clip Amazon.com : Gentle Creatures Collar Companion - Mini - Small Dogs Collar Backup Clip for Dog Harness, Prong Collar, Pinch Collar, Gentle Lead - Double Ended Backup Clasp - Harness to Collar Safety Clip : Pet Supplies


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sue.I said:


> Thanks Twyla.
> 
> It was a Pawtitas that Pippa got out of! The recycled reflective one. I liked it because it didn't mat her fur at all, and it was really adjustable. I thought it fitted her really well but apparently not. Which one do you use? I think the brand is great as it fits nicely. I'd just like one that stays on her!
> View attachment 490171


it is that one but it has to be on snug, Pippa is probably starting to go through coat change hence the matting. But when Lenny was closer to Pippa's age he wore a Cetacea harness XXS it was the only one that fit properly


----------



## babyscout (Feb 28, 2021)

Amazon.com : Gooby Escape Free Easy Fit Harness - Red, X-Small - No Pull Step-in Patented Small Dog Harness with Quick Release Buckle - Perfect On The Go No Pull Harness for Small Dogs or Medium Dog Harness : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Gooby Escape Free Easy Fit Harness - Red, X-Small - No Pull Step-in Patented Small Dog Harness with Quick Release Buckle - Perfect On The Go No Pull Harness for Small Dogs or Medium Dog Harness : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





This is what I use, pretty easily adjustable. I also don’t leave it on at all after we come back inside.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Haqihana is what Misha currently wears but I'm pretty sure he could back out if he tried. I've recently ordered a Sowinka Designs harness made specifically to his specifications that has an additional belly strap. I believe it will work better and the harnesses with a belly strap are supposed to be escape proof. They are also the type that shouldn't cause matting so long as it isn't left on all the time.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie wears a Perfect Fit harness as its the only one I can get to fit all parts of her. However she is a bit older so her hair is not as fluffy as it was and is more curly and I keep her in a short clip so matting has never been a problem. I still prefer this harness to others though.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe if you comb out the trouble spots after, you can keep using the Perfect Fit? Harnesses should really only be worn for short periods.


----------



## Sue.I (10 mo ago)

Thank you all! To clarify: she’s only in her harness when she’s in the car or on a walk. She doesn’t wear it at home, that isn’t the issue.

Some of these are only available in the US, so I will do some research into the type of harness to see if I can source something similar here in the UK. I think the Hurtta Venture harness is the best so far and I think it’s also quite secure. She has to put her head through it which she isn’t a fan of but I’d rather she was safe!

I’ll try the Perfect Fit again, as I keep her clipped shorter since I last used it.

Thank you all so much!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw, that does sound like coat change then, if she’s matting that quickly. Armpits are a prime spot for matting. Is that where it’s happening?


----------



## Sue.I (10 mo ago)

It does mostly happen on her armpits where there’s most friction, but it can happen anywhere. She started matting in December when she was 5 months old, and has continued ever since! I brush her every day and have her professionally groomed every 4 weeks, but her baby fluff mats at the drop of a hat. Poor baby, must be so uncomfortable. I hope this phase passes quickly!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I feel your pain! I couldn’t stay on top of it with Peggy and we eventually ended up cutting her quite short. I also learned that some brushes—and some techniques—can actually make it worse. In my case, I didn’t realize I was only brushing the surface and actually damaging the hair. Meanwhile the mats were just getting tighter and tighter at the roots.

Ask your groomer for tips, if you’ve not already. Ours has been so helpful.


----------



## Sue.I (10 mo ago)

Raindrops said:


> Haqihana is what Misha currently wears but I'm pretty sure he could back out if he tried. I've recently ordered a Sowinka Designs harness made specifically to his specifications that has an additional belly strap. I believe it will work better and the harnesses with a belly strap are supposed to be escape proof. They are also the type that shouldn't cause matting so long as it isn't left on all the time.


I’ve just looked up Sowinka on Etsy, they look perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Sue.I (10 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I feel your pain! I couldn’t stay on top of it with Peggy and we eventually ended up cutting her quite short. I also learned that some brushes—and some techniques—can actually make it worse. In my case, I didn’t realize I was only brushing the surface and actually damaging the hair. Meanwhile the mats were just getting tighter and tighter at the roots.
> 
> Ask your groomer for tips, if you’ve not already. Ours has been so helpful.


Ah thank you! She is now clipped quite short, maybe half an inch on her body. I’ll definitely talk to the groomers and see if they can suggest anything, I hadn’t thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

Since you are asking for "secure" harness advice, I am assuming you are looking for somethign escape proof. I live on a pretty busy street right outside of NYC, so this was really critical for me also. 
These are a few I like: 

Lunine Roman Harness. Pro: Very secure. Con: A little bit of a hassle to take off if you have the neck adjusted fairly close. There are multiple options, including reflective and holiday. If yo take photos in the park, the harness doesn't overpower the photo. They have cute prints. MicroBatch Roman Dog Harness
Bond and Co harness from Petco. They have several colors. They are mesh and comfortable and easy to take on and off. Very secure. XS/S fits our little ones and it's the only size. Other colors include black, red, and light blue. https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/bond-and-co-reflective-pink-mesh-dog-harness
Buddy Belts. I have one on order. I have not used it yet. I am getting it because it will be easy to take on and off, won't overpower photos, and is escape proof. I have friends who use this harness. BUDDY BELTS Classic Leather Back Clip Dog Harness, Premium Caramel, Size 4: 14 to 16-in chest - Chewy.com
I hope this helps. I had the hardest time finding secure harnesses for Sophie, especially when she was younger. I like the Ruff Wear Front Range harness, but my sister's Lhasa can escape hers and the XXS is too small for Sophie, so I had to look at different options.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I can't offer specific recommendations - but make sure your dog's shoulder and leg have complete movement and aren't restricted in any way. There was important information posted at this link









Harnesses and changing gait


I have been told for years to avoid the no pull style harnesses because they can alter how a dog walks and lead to injury, but never thought about it any further, just made sure to get a different style for longline work with Annie. (Here's an article: The No-Pull Harness Debate - Whole Dog...




www.poodleforum.com





Some of the links in this older post don't work but I found one of the good articles and here is a good link for it https://caninesports.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Clean-Run-Harness-Article.pdf


----------

